# Please help asap



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

My doe had quads and one is very week barley breathing what can i do?


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

The only advice I have is
make sure she's warm before you try to get colostrum in her. Temp should be 100 before feeding.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

She is totally limp


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Keep stimulating it, and make sure it is warm. Check to see if lungs, throat, or nose need help getting clear. 

I spent a good bit of the first day after Silvie's babies were born, constantly cuddling and rubbing her runt. At one point, she was tucked inside my carhartts with a blow dryer getting her warmed up (boy oh boy was I warm). 

Runt is in lock-up now, for getting into stuff in my house.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Our girl was limp too. I had to keep her propped up, and I kept rubbing her or stimulating her some way until she could keep herself up and not laying on her side. Even meant having her ride along to the vet with me. Thank goodness for the truck, I could super-heat the cab of the truck.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

If she's not trying to suck, sometimes people suggest putting something sweet like molasses on a finger and putting that in their mouth to stimulate the sucking response. You could milk out some colostrum and syringe it into her as long as she's warmed up as said above. Maybe give selenium if you have that.

Coffee has sometimes been mentioned too, but don't know if that would be appropriate in this situation. How long ago was she born?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

B complex orally will help, and molasses or honey on the tongue. Once she's 100 degrees you can syringe colostrum and coffee. 

Don't give up, keep warming her!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Not sure if I feel a heart beat...


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Anything?


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I am trying but i don't think I fee a heartbeat


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

There is no response to any stimulation


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I,m so sorry!!:kidblue:


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I am so sad her mouth is ice cold... atleast I can say I tried. She was the biggest of the quads and so pretty.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

happybleats are you on...?? she is amazing and can help your little one..don't give up yet please!!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry you lost her. How are the others?


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

My saying is that they aren't dead until they are warm and dead. Please keep trying to get her warm.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

yes,,try to get her warm..keep rubbing her ..until i get karen or happy bleats on gto help..dont give up on her yet!!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Karen,,Happy bleats please help!!! Is she gone or still fighting??


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Putt her in a sheet or towel and use a blow dryer to make a tent. 
Blow the hot air up so it makes a tent over the baby. 
Do not let it blow on the baby.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hot water bottles wrapped in a towel on each side of baby while working with the blow dryer will help too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Keep working with her. If her mouth is getting warmer keep going. 

If you feel in your heart that she is gone then let her be at peace. I'm so sorry


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry...I was not home most the day...how is your baby?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I hope she's ok , I just saw this thread.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Did she pull through?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope she pulled through. It's never easy to lose a baby


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

She didn't make it. I tried really hard but she wasn't breathing and i waited for kept trying even when I couldn't hear a heart beat. We lost one last year because we where not home during the kidding but this was hard I have never tried so hard. She was very pretty though. It broke my heart. But the other 3 are doing well. She was the largest and I didn't see her come out but by the way she way lying I think her head was turned against her body coming out. It was so sad my daughter cried and told me "Mommy I thibk she went to be with God" thanks for all the kind words and encouragement


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry:hug:....sometimes even our best efforts are not enough....But rejoice in the ones who made it!!! we would love pix to celebrate with you


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm very sorry . When your able to , maybe you can share some pictures of the babies. We would love to see them


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I will get a few better pictures tomorrow and share them! So far all 3 are doing good! The nursing picture he is the runt but he is doing great!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful


----------

